# cat back system



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i know this is kind of stupid but i just put on my header and was wanting to get an exhaust system next. if i order a new exhaust system will it get rid of my resonator and my catalitic converter? im not worried bout inspections. and if so who is a good company to look into any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

depends on what kind of system you get....if you get a full system then it'll replace your cat and muffler etc...if you get cat back then your cat is still there (or do some have cats with?) and then muffler replaced.....and when i say muffler i mean resonator. exaust kits dont have resonators very often that i know of, they just include a good muffler...like greddy or something. and i have no idea of who makes them...have to wait til someone else can post their knowledge of it


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

searching would provide the best results

anyway, for your 200 a stromung exhaust is the best..and you can get it with a resonator if you want


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

what i want is some type of system that will connect to the header and go to the muffler at the back and nothing in the middle


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

uh...i believe with all of their systems, youd have to use your stock cat...sooo...if you dont want a cat, dont bolt it up

the resonator is an option


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Almost any exhaust system is cat-back unless it is just the muffler. To my knowledge, all the ga16 exhausts available use the stock cat.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

droppinbottom said:


> *what i want is some type of system that will connect to the header and go to the muffler at the back and nothing in the middle *


you'lll have to make it up yourself cause most shops wont do it...all you need is get a catback system and pipe where the cat was.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

...or you can gut out the cat...that works if you have visual inspections often


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Save the trees and keep your cat. It's taking about 1hp from your car!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

dude, if you 86 your cat i'll come over there a go bushido on your backside....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

rkeith said:


> *dude, if you 86 your cat i'll come over there a go bushido on your backside.... *


tree hugger come on, these 4cyl without a cat would still get better emissions than half the cars out there. My chevy from 1970 never had a cat, and i tell you it doesn't need one either cause it can pass smog just as good as anything else....as long as its warmed up


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Search the forums and sentra.net. It has been proven time and again that gutting the cat does almost nothing other than make you illegal. Gutting the cat is great on older cars but the Nissan cat is not worth it.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

It also doesn't have to conform to the same standards as a newer car that would have been equipped with a cat. The emissions are not necessarily cleaner out of a 4 cyl than any other engine, that is much more a function of engine management than engine size/physical design.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

trust me, Im not a tree hugger I just think its stupid to do something that would fail your car for emissions and make it illegal. Also the fact that it can/does hurt 'mother nature'


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Its good you're not worried about inspections. Keep your cat anyway.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

keep your cat and add a resonator.

not only will it lower emissions but it will give u a nice deep done with a 2 inch pipe and mandrel bends.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I'll admit that i'm kinda torn between keeping my cat or throwing it but i think it does need replaced cause its 16 years old and its a used car so who knows what hell its all been through. I dont want to pay the money it takes for a cat though.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

rkeith said:


> *dude, if you 86 your cat i'll come over there a go bushido on your backside.... *



1 i did not say i was taking the cat off. 2. i dont have emissions testing where i live. 3. bring it yank!!!!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Like it has been said, a Nissan cat doesn't restrict enough airflow to create a difference. Just keep it on and don't kill the trees.

Here is an idea: Make your own custom exhaust! Move the cat all the way up to the headers (if it isn't there already), put on a Y joint and make yourself and awesome dual exhaust system with bullet style mufflers...


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Dont' take the cat any closer to the motor than it has to be. A disintegrating cat and sudden throttle closure = bad things sucking back into the combustion chamber.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

hmmm, i didn't even think of that... with a car that old it would most likely happen too...

well, when I put in my dual exhaust I didn't move the cat at all and still felt a huge difference


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

The cat doesn't even have to be very old. It was a problem on the QR25 series motors already. Taurus SHO's were also known for issues with that.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

what about the GA16? would it have that problem as well?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

If the cat's close enough, sure. There's no reason to ever move the cat closer to the engine than the stock location.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

yeh i contacted strumong whole system shipped 550 gonna order friday


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

by making my own exhaust system I only spent around $80


----------

